# OverClocking my Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz



## rowell (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi guys,
I would like to learn if/how to over clock my Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz.

*Specs:*
Motherboard: MSI G31M3-L V2
RAM: 2 x 1gb ram
Graphics card: Nvidia Gforce - GT220
Power supply: 450W

*My Case:*
There is 2 fans
I'm not sure on what size they are.
One on the back, and one sitting on the cpu.
I'm guessing the one on the motherboard is intake and the one on the back is exhaust

*Field	Value:*
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	Unknown
CPUID CPU Name	Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
CPUID Revision	000006FDh

*CPU Speed:*
CPU Clock	2219.65 MHz (original: 2200 MHz)
CPU Multiplier	6.0x
CPU FSB	369.94 MHz

*CPU Cache:*
L1 Code Cache	32 KB
L1 Data Cache	32 KB
L2 Cache	1 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

*Motherboard Properties:* 
Motherboard ID	63-0100-009999-00101111-031110-Bearlake$A7529200_A7529IMS V2.8 031110
Motherboard Name	Unknown

*SPD Memory Modules:* 
DIMM1: Nanya M2Y1G64TU88D5B-3C	1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Nanya M2Y1G64TU88D5B-3C	1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

*BIOS Properties:*
System BIOS Date	03/11/10
Video BIOS Date	08/24/09
DMI BIOS Version	V2.8

*Pictures of my system:*
Imageshack - img0030qw.jpg
Imageshack - img0031ts.jpg
Imageshack - img0033fw.jpg
Imageshack - img0034rm.jpg
Imageshack - img0035it.jpg

If someone wouldn't mind helping me that would mean alot.

It was initially prebuilt but I brought a new motherboard + graphics card + hard drive.

*upgraded:*
graphics card: 256mb - 1024 GT220
Hard drive: 217gb - 1tb sea gate, barracuda
Can buy a new fan if needed

Thanks in advance *Rowell*.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I cannot discuss the 'how' or even if it would be worth your while to o/c, but I have a couple recommendations for before you start.

Fans: The rear fan is indeed for exhaust. The one mounted on the CPU is to specifically cool the cpu itself. It will act as a quasi-intake through the vents in your side panel. Before beginning to o/c you should look at mounting an intake fan, preferably on the lower front of the computer.

Power Supply: Your Codegen 450 is most likely heavily stressed, now. Overclocked, your CPU and graphics will demand even more power. With only 16 amps available on the 12 volt line, you risk permanent damage to your other components. Recommend you look for a good quality 550+ watt supply.


----------



## rowell (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I dont really need to O/C just would be handy for some games. before i decide to O/C i'll buy a new fan and bigger power supply any more suggestions would be handy.

Sorry you didn't really explain where i should mount a new fan could you explain more please. thanx


----------

